# Kung FU Skiing, Mugged by a tree.



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yowch! That hurt just to look at. Glad he's OK!


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate it when that happens!


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Did the same thing a couple weeks ago. Only my branch was way smaller, didn't flip me over and didn't take out my goggles. Still hurt like a bitch, I could taste pine all day and had pine needles up my nose. The bloody ice in my beard made me look super hard core too.


----------

